# Solved: An invalid page fault in module



## RookieTech (Jun 7, 2002)

Every time I start Win98 a message comes up stating that " An illegal operation has been made and Windows will shut down." When I go to the DETAILS button, it states that " DW caused an invalid page fault in module DW. EXE at ( a bunch of numbers after it). When I close that Window, " Microsoft System Information automatically pops up. What's up with that!!! I mean it's not affecting my PC function but it's rather annoying to see every time I start it. I would appreciate some advice. Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

It's the Dr. Watson error reporting tool for M$. I'm not real fond of these phone home apps but you probably got it with office2000. as to why it's hiccuping on the boot - my first guess is spyware aboard. do you have Kazaa ? or Media Load Installer ??

---edit 
Just re-read this and I see I was clear as mud


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Go to Start>Run, enter *msinfo32* and click on Software Environment and Startup Programs. Then click Edit>Select All>Edit>Copy and paste the copied text in a reply.

If it's not associated with Download Ware (the kazaa bundled adware), then it's likely the IE Reporting Tool. Supposedly the Reporting Tool can be uninstalled in Add/Remove.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

RookieTech has sent this list of startups via email
================

Office Startup	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft 
Office\Office\OSA.EXE" -b
Microsoft Find Fast	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Microsoft 
Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE"
America Online 6.0 Tray Icon	Startup Group	"C:\America Online 
6.0\aoltray.exe" -check
GStartup	Startup Group	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft 
Shared\MSINFO\MSINFO32.EXE" /startup
Yahoo! Pager	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\Program 
Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
IrMon	Registry (Machine Run)	IrMon.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe 
powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
CountrySelection	Registry (Machine Run)	pctptt.exe
PTSNOOP	Registry (Machine Run)	ptsnoop.exe
LexStart	Registry (Machine Run)	Lexstart.exe
LexmarkPrinTray	Registry (Machine Run)	PrinTray.exe
RealTray	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program 
Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
TimeSink Ad Client	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program 
Files\TimeSink\AdGateway\TSADBOT.EXE"
Uninstall0001	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\Common 
Files\Totem Shared\Uninstall0001\upd.exe" 
LASTCALL!adverts.virtuagirl.com!StatsVirtuaGirl
OneTouch Monitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program 
Files\Visioneer OneTouch\OneTouchMon.exe
SaveNow	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\SaveNow\SaveNow.exe
New.net Startup	Registry (Machine Run)	rundll32 
C:\PROGRA~1\NEWDOT~1\NEWDOT~1.DLL,NewDotNetStartup
MediaLoads Installer	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program 
Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /HDownloadWare	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program 
Files\DownloadWare\dw.exe" /H
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe 
powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
==============

RookieTech, please do this: Go to Add/Remove programs and remove one at a time (rebooting after each removal):

SaveNow
New.net

Then follow these instructions for installing and running Ad-Aware:

Installing and Running Ad-Aware
http://www.lavasoft.nu/

1. Download to a convenient folder the installation file:

http://www.wyvernworks.com/Lavasoft/aaw.exe

2. Download the Refupdate installation file:

http://www.jamcomputerservices.com/lavasoft/refupdate.exe

3. Run the Ad-Aware setup file (aaw.exe) to install Ad-aware and reboot.

4. Run the refupdate.exe installation file. Go to Start Menu>Programs and find the Lavasoft Refupdate entry and run it. It will want a connection to the internet to check and update the current signature file. When that is complete. Run Ad-aware itself.

5. Configure Ad-aware to scan all drives on which you have installed programs, memory and registry. When the scan is complete, check all entries it finds, click "Backup" and then "Finish". Reboot afterwards.

Also, Start>Run, enter *msconfig* and remove the checks for the following two items under the Startup tab:

Office Startup Startup Group "C:\Program Files\Microsoft 
Office\Office\OSA.EXE" -b

Microsoft Find Fast Startup Group "C:\Program Files\Microsoft 
Office\Office\FINDFAST.EXE"

Your system should boot and run much better after these procedures.
=========

Give us another post of your startups after you complete the above so we can see if anything was left behind by Ad-Aware
==========

This entry is suspect

Uninstall0001 Registry (Machine Run) "C:\Program Files\Common 
Files\Totem Shared\Uninstall0001\upd.exe"

Suggest you do an online scan here:

http://housecall.antivirus.com/

can't find much about it, just some hits here... what do you think?

http://groups.google.com/groups?q="Totem Shared&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wg

I'd uncheck it in msconfig as well.


----------



## IMM (Feb 1, 2002)

Not surprised to see the Medialoads stuff for download ware - but the rest! Quite a collection


----------



## RookieTech (Jun 7, 2002)

These are my results after running Ad-ware again. Do you think I got everything out. I also did virus check and delete to files that were infected and not cleanable. Do you see anything else that may be a concern. Thanks again in advance!!!
---------------------------------------

America Online 6.0 Tray Icon	Startup Group	"C:\America Online 6.0\aoltray.exe" -check
Yahoo! Pager	Registry (Per-User Run)	C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
ScanRegistry	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
TaskMonitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
SystemTray	Registry (Machine Run)	SysTray.Exe
IrMon	Registry (Machine Run)	IrMon.exe
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Run)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
CountrySelection	Registry (Machine Run)	pctptt.exe
PTSNOOP	Registry (Machine Run)	ptsnoop.exe
LexStart	Registry (Machine Run)	Lexstart.exe
LexmarkPrinTray	Registry (Machine Run)	PrinTray.exe
RealTray	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Real\RealPlayer\RealPlay.exe SYSTEMBOOTHIDEPLAYER
Uninstall0001	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\Common Files\Totem Shared\Uninstall0001\upd.exe" LASTCALL!adverts.virtuagirl.com!StatsVirtuaGirl
OneTouch Monitor	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\Visioneer OneTouch\OneTouchMon.exe
KaZaA Media Desktop	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\Program Files\KaZaA\kazaa.exe
b3dupdate	Registry (Machine Run)	C:\WINDOWS\BDE\b3dsetup.Exe -silent -p "C:\WINDOWS\BDE" -s setup.cab
PromulGate	Registry (Machine Run)	"C:\Program Files\DelFin\PromulGate\PgMonitr.exe"
LoadPowerProfile	Registry (Machine Service)	Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme


----------



## RookieTech (Jun 7, 2002)

Well I finally got rid of all that spyware with adware program but now I can't get Kazaa and it says to reinstall. Isn't that defeating the purpose I'm worried I'll get all that spyware back. So what to do!?!? Please help I'm ready to lose it!!!


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi rookietech,
Try going to kazaa site and get kazaalite. It supposedly does not have spyware. personally we use winmx. But use what you prefer.
Also go here and check out the other programs in msconfig. The site will tell you what is needed and what is not. Im concerned about ptsnoop also. Sometimes it is added through a virus. Run another check just to be safe.


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

Do as TW56 


said about going to Pac Man Portal and removing the programs from msconfig. I see alot of them that can come out.

Take your time and go through them one at a time. It takes time but the results are well worth it.

kazaalite is the adware free program same as you had but it doesn't have all the crap. You will be happy with it.


----------



## RookieTech (Jun 7, 2002)

Okay I'm going to follow all your advise, but for now I'm trying to remove Kazaa from my sytem, and everytime I try there's an error message saying "RUNDLL: Error loading C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\cd_clint.dll" I am sure I totally screwed things up now! What do you think?


----------



## rkselby98 (May 6, 2000)

If you are getting this using the uninstall program it sounds like a file is missing. You might have to reinstall Kazaa to get all of the files where they belong and then reboot and then remove it using the add/remove program.

No I don't thinks are out of hand. Sometimes things just look worse than they seem.

Computers are easy once you understand the problem. The problem is figuring out what the problem is then it gets easy.


----------

